# Den. lavefollium- watering question



## mkline3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Can anyone out there who grows den. lavefollium give me advice about how often to water it? Does it need a true winter rest or just slightly reduced watering?

Thanks!


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 11, 2009)

Accordingto Lavarack's book, year-round heavy watering and shaded conditions with high humidity are necessary for this species.


----------



## ITSP (Oct 11, 2009)

keep moist and warm


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 11, 2009)

:rollhappy:I believe I just bought one of these at the show yesterday, it's on my display, they're so cute, most of us were guessing cool grower.
From Jay's site-
Dend. laevifolium - warm to hot growing epiphyte that grows on moss covered trees in the S.W.Pacific, leaves are decidious. Slightly reduced water & withhold fertilizer until new growth is initiated in spring.


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 11, 2009)

and someone has a trick to bloom it? my plant is growing like weed, kept temperate to warm (lavarack says that even though can grow warm to hot, its better temperate), water regularly and under high humidity... however, in two years: no blooms...


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 11, 2009)

I would think the slight rest & no fertilizer would be the key. 
Tonight when I go back to take down my display, I'll see if I can't get more info. The plant I purchased came from Natt's & someone has to return to take down their display & pickup left over sales plants.


----------



## Pete (Oct 18, 2009)

it is similar to cuthbertsonii which does need to be cooler and thus appreciates more of a defined reduction in wintertime watering. i keep my laevifolim in medium light, warm and water through the whole year.


----------

